# Gender guess?? UPDATE!!!!



## tubs

Any ideas guys?

Edited: my scan is tomorrow - any last minute guesses?? I will update ASAP.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 92


----------



## Bubba boo boo

I would 'guess' girl!


----------



## tubs

Oh I'd love that!!


----------



## marina294

looking girly x


----------



## tubs

I really would love a girl!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think girl :)


----------



## DebbieF

Girl :)


----------



## cavewoman

looks like girl to me too!


----------



## ClairAye

:pink:


----------



## atx614

Girl for me too! Promise I guessed before scrolling down to see the other guesses! Lol


----------



## tubs

atx614 said:


> Girl for me too! Promise I guessed before scrolling down to see the other guesses! Lol

Thanks!!! I hope everyone is right. Either way I'll be happy but I have a boy already, so a girl would be the icing on the cake!!


----------



## BabyLuv88

Nub looks like a girl... but u never know


----------



## lolawnek

I think girl!


----------



## bdb84

:pink:


----------



## MileyMamma

Pink! X


----------



## whigfield

:pink:


----------



## tubs

Bump!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:pink:


----------



## tubs

From the pic of the nub I defo think girl. But for some reason deep down I feel I'm having a boy!!!


----------



## MidwifeMumma

Do you know yet?


----------



## tubs

MidwifeMumma said:


> Do you know yet?

Not yet. My scan is in 5 hours! Eeeeeek!


----------



## mummyruston

tubs said:


> MidwifeMumma said:
> 
> 
> Do you know yet?
> 
> Not yet. My scan is in 5 hours! Eeeeeek!Click to expand...

You'll have to tell us...what do the chinese predictors and old wives tails point to?


----------



## tubs

mummyruston said:


> tubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MidwifeMumma said:
> 
> 
> Do you know yet?
> 
> Not yet. My scan is in 5 hours! Eeeeeek!Click to expand...
> 
> You'll have to tell us...what do the chinese predictors and old wives tails point to?Click to expand...

Chinese predictor says GIRL. I haven't tested any of the old wives tales!


----------



## tubs

Well..... Everyone was WRONG!!!
It's a BOY!!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Aaaaaaw Congrats !!! I know you wanted a girl but little boys are such blessings too!


----------



## tubs

Mommy_DK said:


> Aaaaaaw Congrats !!! I know you wanted a girl but little boys are such blessings too!

Thanks! Aw I'm just so delighted he's healthy looking. I really was getting anxious about it. Two boys! Can't believe I'll have 2 boys!!!!


----------



## Mommy_DK

Such a blessing ! I'm glad he looks healthy and you can relax , I can't wait to hear what I'm having and that the baby is healthy !


----------



## tubs

Mommy_DK said:


> Such a blessing ! I'm glad he looks healthy and you can relax , I can't wait to hear what I'm having and that the baby is healthy !

When is your scan?


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh congrats i had 2 boys before my girl x


----------



## atx614

Congrats!! Crazy we were all wrong, lol. You knew boy in your gut though!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## DebbieF

Congratulations on your boy! :)


----------



## marina294

Congratulations x


----------



## geckorachel

Hey tubs!!! Congrats on your boy!!! I'd have said girl too!!! Hope you're keeping well, I'm so rarely on here these days! X


----------



## JulyBaby2015

I would a baby girl!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## doctordeesmrs

congrats


----------



## Peachypoo

I thought boy


----------



## monro84

congrats


----------

